

What we miss about MIS: 5 old-school ideas that weren't so bad - dragonquest
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9188159/What_we_miss_about_MIS_5_old_school_ideas_that_weren_t_so_bad?taxonomyName=Mainframes+and+Supercomputers&taxonomyId=159

======
garyrichardson
This article is terrible. It's fascist ideals are ridiculous. Of course
debugging was easier. Complex things were impossible to do. Cobol? Grandpa
says it was better because you could book criminals into jail without a
computer? Also, what's the deal with slacks and ties? Slacks and ties can look
sloppy too.

